# DFWAPC August Meeting



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

The next meeting of the Dallas-Fort Worth Aquatic Plants Club will be *SUNDAY *(not Saturday) August 17 at 1:00pm at Drinda's (Tex Gal's) house in Joshua, south of Fort Worth. Send an e-mail to [email protected] for the address and contact information.

Because Joshua is pretty far to drive for most of our members in the north & eastern portion of the Metroplex, Nikolay is going to rent a van and pick folks up at strategic locations. If you want to attend, please chime in here so that we can arrange pick-up points. I know you all are dying to see Tex Gal's tanks and way-cool bait.

Nikolay will show us the DIY T5 lights he has been putting together for some of our members. Also, I will speak on choosing a fertilization routine to match your lifestyle, based on Greg Watson's Fert Guide ebook. The club will buy a copy of the Guide for any member who wants one. You must attend the meeting, and be a paid-up member, to get the free guide. I am working on a way so that proceeds can go to a good cause, TBA later.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking so forward to meeting everyone! You'll see all my dirty laundry, as I am fighting long green hair algae in my shrimp tank!! (OH NO!!!) I sure hope I don't end up with huge BBA while I learn how to use my new lights! Whatever happens I know we will have a good time! Yall come!!


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Oh Cool...This meeting is only a 15 mile drive for me!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Whoo hooo!!!!
I can make this one!
Nikolay, let me know where to meet you at to hitch a ride.
*


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it (out of town).  However, Drinda is a gracious host with a wonderful home and wonderful aquariums. I highly encourage anyone considering the meeting to go if they can!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

According to Google Nikolay's route would take him from McKinney to Allen, Plano, Garland, Euless, Hurst, then to Fort Worth and south. No reason why he can't a couple of times stop along this route. Maybe there are malls or Wal-Marts handy to the route. Anyone? Bueller? Somebody besides me try to figure this out. I get lost in my house.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CherylR said:


> According to Google Nikolay's route would take him from McKinney to Allen, Plano, Garland, Euless, Hurst, then to Fort Worth and south. No reason why he can't a couple of times stop along this route. Maybe there are malls or Wal-Marts handy to the route. Anyone? Bueller? Somebody besides me try to figure this out. I get lost in my house.


LOL. Sounds like you guys are going to Siberia! I guess I have just gotten used to driving in TX. I have a grandbaby in Abilene and think nothing of heading off for an overnighter. My hubby works in Arlington by the ballpark. We just get in and put it on auto pilot!

Can't wait to meet everybody! Avalon thanks for the kind words! We'll miss you!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

ah, a meeting so very close to home! I'll be there.

TAM


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Me Too.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Two things about the meeting:

1. Tex Gal has offered to make us all a *Real Lunch* instead of our usual snacking and grazing because we have to come So Very Far to her house and she is sure that we will all be Exhausted From Our Lengthy Journey. LOL! Thanks, Tex Gal, that's very nice of you!

2. Proceeds from the sale of the Fert Guide will go to Wilma Duncan's The Cause. We will have flyers at the meeting that tell all about The Cause.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Real food...................wow, thanks Tex Gal!!!
Let me know if there is anything I can bring.*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Everybody just come and have a great time. :grouphug: There will be plenty of good food. My husband's planning on brisket! :hungry: I'm anxious to meet everyone! Think I might just pull out all my extra fish stuff :fish2: and have a grab bag for all who come. It's not doing me any good in my fish bins!:high5:


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Free to good home. I have a clown loach and a Female Blue Ram I can bring to anyone who wants them this Sunday. Let me know, they will go to LFS if I can't find a good home for them.

I also have a bunch of Apistogramma Agassizi cichlids I need to give away.

Thanks,


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If anyone that's attending has a intake cover to fit a 1/2" pipe I need one. I'll be glad to trade or pay for it. Right now I'm using a big sponge, but I would rather use a slotted cover.


----------

